# Neat Way to Cast On



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I found last night when I was playing around.

Get a crochet hook about the same size as the needles your using. Make a daisy chain and then pull up loops in the stitches. :sing:

I'm not real good at figuring out how much yarn to use for a long tail cast on, and often wind up with way too much or little. This way solves the problem all together and gives the same edge as the long tail cast on. :thumb:


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I love the Crochet cast on!
If you use waste yarn, you can just rip it out later an have all live stitches. The is the Provisional cast on. It's great for making things like scarves, when you want the two ends to be identical.
[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj_1S54hbPY[/ame]


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I've done the Provisional cast on before. I don't know why it didn't occur to me at the time I could use for everytime cast on :hammer:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Pearl are you familiar with the knitted and the cable cast on? Both are very useful to know and you don't need to figur out how much yarn you will need to cast on. They are very good for when you need to cast on in the middle of your work or for things like thumbs on mittens, etc. Scroll down to find these two cast on methods, as well as others. http://www.knittinghelp.com/videos/cast-on


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank You Marchwind, I will check them out!


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Pearl B said:


> I found last night when I was playing around.
> 
> Get a crochet hook about the same size as the needles your using. Make a daisy chain and then pull up loops in the stitches. :sing:
> 
> I'm not real good at figuring out how much yarn to use for a long tail cast on, and often wind up with way too much or little. This way solves the problem all together and gives the same edge as the long tail cast on. :thumb:


Ooo, crochet, coool.

For the single-needle cast on, wind the yarn around your needle as many times as you need stitches. 30-stitch cast-on, wind yarn 30 times, etc. Then leave a little bit of a tail 'just in case,' slide the wraps from the needle, and make your slip knot at the beginning of where you began the winding/wraps.

Seems to work for me.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks Belldandy, sounds neat!, I will have to give that a try.


----------



## Belldandy (Feb 16, 2014)

Pearl B said:


> Thanks Belldandy, sounds neat!, I will have to give that a try.


You're welcome! I didn't invent it, by the way, but I can't recall where I learned about it.

The first time I tried a provisional/crochet cast-on I was afraid the sun might fall out of the sky or something. :ashamed:


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I use the crochet cast-on for my knitting looms.
I love the edges that it gives!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I could never figure that out. Then my knitting guild had Lucy Neatby come for classes and she taught us. I love this as a provisional cast on.


----------

